# Sam is launching his Expert Range exclusively at Waxstock!



## samsdetailing (Jan 18, 2018)

We don't kid when we say it is time for another game changer with Sam... it's the official announcement of Sam's Expert Range.

*Sam will be launching his 5L range exclusively @waxstock ! 
*
To get the ball rolling we will have Snow Foam, Ceramic Boost and Exterior Detailer. More of the range will be rolled out in 5L's over the coming weeks... and yes, they will all be in these awesome kegs with a dispensing system!

So Waxstock goers, come get one as this is your chance!​


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good and those kegs are an excellent idea for dispensing / awesome looking. :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Any idea on price, and if there will be any offers/deals on these at waxstock?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The kegs look absolutely fantastic! 

More style from Sam!!!!

I'm just sorry I won't be able to make it across for Waxstock. I'd be interested to know rough pricing for these though. 

Cheers guys. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Will they be for sale on the website ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

they look cool will make filling alot easier


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Are these under pressure? Very cool but look expensive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

